# rabbit hunting



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what is a goood bait for rabbits i would be hunting at night in my yard and I have 2 acers [plese help I have a lot and they eat avery thingin my yard


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well if they are eating everything in your yard i would say that whatever is in your yard would be the best bait.


----------

